# Problema con tv "pantalla se achica y agranda"



## NTM (Ene 27, 2010)

Bueno venia al foro a preguntar si me podian ayudar a ver mi televisor que se achica la pantalla y luego se agrenda y sigue aciendo eso durante varios ratos
luego la pantalla se achica hasta llegar a una linea blanca...
mas tarde subire un video...


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

la linea es horizontal o vertical? ten cuidado cuando queda en una linea blanca, baja el brillo te puede dañar el tubo..


----------



## osnarky (Ene 27, 2010)

como se cierra vertical u horizontal


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 29, 2010)

habria que verificar el voltaje de la fuente


----------



## drekc (Feb 17, 2010)

checa el capacitor electrolitico principal, posiblemente este seco o inflado...necesitaras cambiarlo y porfa mensiona si la linea que queda al final es horizontal o vertical, por que si la linea que queda es vertical tienes problema con el transistor horizontal; y si la linea que queda al final es horizontal, tienes problema con el C.I de vertical, pero antes te recomiendo que cheques todos los electroliticos... suerte!!


----------

